# How do u know if u have Good genetics?



## Just a guy (Apr 1, 2004)

Dumb question i know.... but my PCT is going frickin wonderful.. and i cant understand why...  

before i went on PCT i was at 230lbs, after a week of PCT i am Down to 213lbs!!!  But all the muscle is still there... and my strength is the same... That was the EXACT same weight i was when i 1st started roids 8 months ago.   But when i was cutting i could never get below 222lbs... its some wierd shit.  i cant decide if i got good genetics or im lucky... because right now im eating a shitload of EVERYTHING just like when i was bulking and now im burning Massive amounts of fat.  I'm even consuming alot of weight gainer.
I make excellent gains on cycle... my bench went from 205 to 415 in 8 months.  Not bad i guess... but i dunno.
what yall think????


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 1, 2004)

Hey congrats man... and I dont Know ^


----------



## Vieope (Apr 1, 2004)

_ I think that you shouldn´t worry if things are going well to you. _


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 1, 2004)

Just ask Dexter Jackson. He claims its not about drugs but his superior genetics. I am sure he would know superior genetics when he sees them.


----------



## Vieope (Apr 1, 2004)

_ Oh, there is this article, it does make sense :    _



> _*Originally posted by waynelucky *_
> GENETIC POTENTIAL
> ARTHUR JONES said over twentyfive years ago that most bodybuilders strongmen are not realistic in their goals.
> They want something that is beyond their genetic potential-namely great mus- cular size. In other words, their goal is simply not possible!
> ...


----------



## crackerjack414 (Apr 2, 2004)

i dont know genetics are truely a subjective thing, most every one with the right amount of food and training can get to differnt aspects of development without gear use, then once gear becomes part of the equation the same is true, gear can only take us so far, thats why pros are pros not gear but genetics. Me personaly i was a skinny kid growing up and thought i had shit genetics it took me learning to eat to realy grow while some people can eat 3 meals a day and grow fine.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 2, 2004)

Sounds like you pull in a great deal of water, I on the other hand do not, but I do use Anti A.

You know you have great genetics, when you dont have to ask.


----------



## LAM (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Sounds like you pull in a great deal of water, I on the other hand do not, but I do use Anti A.
> 
> You know you have great genetics, when you dont have to ask.



nicely stated Mudge...


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 2, 2004)

everyone has some good genetic triats. Some people put on muscle fairly easy, others stay lean all year doing no cardio and eating what they want. There is very few people that have it perfectly balanced. That is where diet plays the huge role in bodybuilding. But drugs have a HUGE part in how people look. Ronnie Coleman would probably still be a big guy, but he is not of this world huge. He is probably taking mad stuff to get that way and eating like 10K calories a day. But you can only eat that way if your on roids otherwise your body can not even use all of that food to build muscle. You would just get fat as hell eating like the pros do without being on the same gear


----------



## Mudge (Apr 3, 2004)

One of the mods on another board in the offseason is something like 250/260 @ 5'9". He has been a heavy user for years and lifting religiously for I think 12 years (over 19" arms off season). Now with a single cycle he says a guy in his gym has outdone him by eating like shit, cycling like shit, and not lifting all that hard.

Some guys just "have it,"  most of us are somewhere south of that. I've seen a couple gifted people in my life and they never seem intersted in lifting. My genetics dont totally suck but I know for sure I'm not in the gifted category, I feel lucky to be able to hold what I have gained so far while off-cycle and I'm just happy with that for now.


----------



## Skate67 (Apr 3, 2004)

According to Vieope's quoted post i have very shitty genetics because that tendon in my bicpes is probably around 2 inches..... donno how accurate that post is tho


----------



## Mudge (Apr 3, 2004)

Your tendons are 2 inches around? How did you come to that conclusion...


----------



## Skate67 (Apr 4, 2004)

2 inches long


----------



## Just a guy (Apr 4, 2004)

i still cant figure out how to do that Measuring thing...


----------



## Mudge (Apr 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ST240 *_
> According to Vieope's quoted post i have very shitty genetics because that tendon in my bicpes is probably around 2 inches..... donno how accurate that post is tho



Looks like a damn good bicep to me, dont whine about it


----------



## Skate67 (Apr 4, 2004)

yeah i guess its not too shabby... i guess the grass is always greener on the other side


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 5, 2004)

I think if anyone works hard they can succeed in bodybuilding. You might not be a top pro, but you can reach the pro ranks with half way decent genetics and the knowlege


----------



## LAM (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TrojanMan60563 *_
> I think if anyone works hard they can succeed in bodybuilding. You might not be a top pro, but you can reach the pro ranks with half way decent genetics and the knowlege



yea anyone with a freak genetic profile...if it's that easy why out of the millions of body builders all over the planet only several hundred actually make a living from it ?


----------



## Mudge (Apr 5, 2004)

There are some "ugly" bodies in the pros, and even a couple semi  small guys, but the small guys look great asthetically.

Knowlege helps, but until I get that big myself I can't say how many could get there, and my genetics weren't that horrible to start with.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Apr 9, 2004)

According to this guy, by the wrist measurement formula, my arms could get to jsut above 16 inches, and they're 14 now.  I still think I could put a hell of a lot more than 2 inches on my arms.


----------



## Just a guy (Apr 9, 2004)

its sayin What u can genetically hold...


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 9, 2004)

According to that guy up there my genetic potential is 17.25". I have that right now. I think I can grow some 19"-20" arms without using any juice. My arms have grown an inch in 6 months. I personally thing that guys formula is not very accurate. There are a ton of pros out there that do not have great bodies. The point I was trying to make is that if someone is focused they can do it with time. Most of the "bodybuilders" out there not making a living are not that strict on diet, working out etc...


----------



## supertech (Apr 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TrojanMan60563 *_
> According to that guy up there my genetic potential is 17.25". I have that right now. I think I can grow some 19"-20" arms without using any juice. My arms have grown an inch in 6 months. I personally thing that guys formula is not very accurate. There are a ton of pros out there that do not have great bodies. The point I was trying to make is that if someone is focused they can do it with time. Most of the "bodybuilders" out there not making a living are not that strict on diet, working out etc...


Thats pretty big arms there trojan,how tall are you?


----------



## Mudge (Apr 9, 2004)

I've grown an inch in a month naturally using an overtraining program, I was stuck in the 17s. An inch in 6 months is no feat to really write home about unless you are getting close to your max, I'm not flaming, but we are talking about an inch here. The mass with each additional inch is not going to be the same as the last, not just because of genetic limitation but mass is NOT a linear measurement of goods like an inch here or there is.


----------



## Just a guy (Apr 10, 2004)

yehp my genetic potential is also 17.25

but there 17.50 right now...  i always feel as if i can grow 20" bi's... but i think everyone "feels" that they can... heh


----------



## Mudge (Apr 10, 2004)

You are on gear though, this is for natural guys.


----------



## Just a guy (Apr 10, 2004)

yup.. but they were 14 before i started.  I never got to my potential before i got on roids (bad mistake).


----------



## Mudge (Apr 10, 2004)

Bro almost 20 years old and you had 14 inch arms at 5 foot 10?


----------



## Skate67 (Apr 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> I've grown an inch in a month naturally using an overtraining program,



what is this overtraining program you keep talking about... seems like you made some wicked gains from it.  care to elaborate at all?


----------



## Mudge (Apr 10, 2004)

I've posted about it several times, it was supposedly based on Bulgarian techniques and mostly said to have been bogus later on but I loved it.

I was working out twice a day 6 days a week covering the whole body 3x weekly, you could consider it like HST but with full volume (I was doing up to 36 sets per bodypart at the end of the week). Rest periods cycled from 60-120 seconds, and later some 4 minute PL stuff, and reps also cycled primarily from 8-10/10-12/12-15).


----------



## Mudge (Apr 10, 2004)

Here is a sample (first week):

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=115825


----------



## Just a guy (Apr 10, 2004)

well... yeh..  14 1/2 to be exact... never got much bigger than that... but ididnt train right... eat right or anything.


----------



## Skate67 (Apr 10, 2004)

why dont you try it again now that you juice... if it worked naturally then imagine what it would do with gear


----------



## Skate67 (Apr 10, 2004)

hmm the reps dont fall below 8.... i currently do 4 sets on most mejor exercises of 10-8-6-4... is this poor for gaining mass/strength??


----------



## plouffe (Apr 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TrojanMan60563 *_
> Just ask Dexter Jackson. He claims its not about drugs but his superior genetics. I am sure he would know superior genetics when he sees them.




The Blade is my favorite BBuilder.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ST240 *_
> why dont you try it again now that you juice... if it worked naturally then imagine what it would do with gear



I might but 10 years is a lot of time, I seriously dont feel like I did when I was friggin 18 years old. However perhaps more importantly, where would I find that much time, it would litterally mean that BB was my life to be putting that much time into lifting, going to work, then going to lift again and eating all the while in between that.

Easier said than done when you have a job, my no-life would really be no-life. I have considered it but the thought of it is quite daunting.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 10, 2004)

2
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=365212

Attached the 3rd


----------



## Mudge (Apr 10, 2004)

4


----------



## Mudge (Apr 10, 2004)

5


----------



## Mudge (Apr 10, 2004)

6


----------



## Mudge (Apr 10, 2004)

7


----------



## Mudge (Apr 10, 2004)

8


----------



## Mudge (Apr 10, 2004)

9


----------



## Mudge (Apr 10, 2004)

10


----------



## Mudge (Apr 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ST240 *_
> hmm the reps dont fall below 8.... i currently do 4 sets on most mejor exercises of 10-8-6-4... is this poor for gaining mass/strength??



Lots of guys do 5x5 and so on, dont sweat lower than 8 reps.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 10, 2004)

Thats pretty big arms there trojan,how tall are you?

I am 5'11'' Tall.

Hey mudge I realize an inch in 6 months is not a record or anything. Its probably closer to 1.5''. I went from 16'' to a hair under 17.5'' right now. My diet and commitment has not been great and so with the minimal effort I have given I don't think my results are bad. I know that if I put my mind to it I could do well. My body grows pretty easy. The best supplement I have ever taken is good food. Thats it. I have not had the change to get on juice yet, so for now food is the #1 thing you need to take in order to grow muscle. All the other stuff is just a bonus


----------



## Mudge (Apr 10, 2004)

Even on the juice food is KING, I'm glad you get it because some guys dont.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> I've posted about it several times, it was supposedly based on Bulgarian techniques and mostly said to have been bogus later on but I loved it.
> 
> I was working out twice a day 6 days a week covering the whole body 3x weekly, you could consider it like HST but with full volume (I was doing up to 36 sets per bodypart at the end of the week). Rest periods cycled from 60-120 seconds, and later some 4 minute PL stuff, and reps also cycled primarily from 8-10/10-12/12-15).


Ah yes.  Leo Costa's "Big Beyond Belief" program.  I have a copy of it right here.  I used it and would say I had awesome results.  I never grew as much on any other program.  But man after about 3 months, my shoulders were so sore.  Definitely overtrained and had to take a break to recoup.


----------



## x~factor (Apr 11, 2004)

^yep. that's overtraining alright but whatever works, right?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 11, 2004)

When you guys are measuring your arms, is that flexed or unflexed?  Cold or pumped?


----------



## Just a guy (Apr 11, 2004)

errr i measure mine cold... thats a good idea to get pumped and do it tho.. might try that.

Flexed of course.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 11, 2004)

Measured them last night my right arm cold and flexed is 17.5'' and the left cold flexed is just a hair smaller. My goal is to put another inch on by the end of the year. I don't feel that is out my reach. Would LIKE to have 20'' by the end of the year, but being natural my arms will not grow that fast and still be solid. And hey anyone can have a fat 20 incher


----------



## Mudge (Apr 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JerseyDevil *_
> When you guys are measuring your arms, is that flexed or unflexed?  Cold or pumped?



Flexed cold, first thing in the morning.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JerseyDevil *_
> Ah yes.  Leo Costa's "Big Beyond Belief" program.  I have a copy of it right here.  I used it and would say I had awesome results.  I never grew as much on any other program.  But man after about 3 months, my shoulders were so sore.  Definitely overtrained and had to take a break to recoup.



I'm not the only one in the world huh  yes it worked great but what hell on you it is. I was young though so it wasn't so bad but I have a hard time seeing myself doing it now although it is starting to nag at me a bit. I am in clean mode right now though so I wont touch it.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Apr 11, 2004)

Cold flexed.  I have ten weeks in the summer before 2-a-day practices start where this would be very feasible.  With good diet plus creatine and protein supplementing I suppose I could put on like 15 pounds.  I did 15 last summer and my diet wasn't even that good.  I think you said this program takes 3 months, could I just do a ten week version and be alright?


----------



## Skate67 (Apr 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Lots of guys do 5x5 and so on, dont sweat lower than 8 reps.



are you saying dont bother going lower than 8?? my main goal is mass and strength


----------



## Skate67 (Apr 11, 2004)

btw mudge thanks for posting that program i might give it a whirl


----------



## Mudge (Apr 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ST240 *_
> are you saying dont bother going lower than 8?? my main goal is mass and strength



Dont sweat means dont worry about it, I see no reason to avoid going lower than 8 reps - which is why I noted 5x5.


----------



## Skate67 (Apr 11, 2004)

alright thanks .... do you think that overtraining routine would work for someone like me with a super fast metabolism??  i was thinking of following that exact same routine except subtracting 3 from the number of reps it says , in order to increase the chances of me putting on more mass?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JerseyDevil *_
> When you guys are measuring your arms, is that flexed or unflexed?  Cold or pumped?


Ok, cool.  When I saw some of your measurements, I thought if you were measuring unflexed then I was a real wuss.

Cold and flexed, my left arm measures 16-3/4" and right 16-1/2", which is odd because I'm right handed.  I'm hoping to get to 17-1/2" soon...


----------



## Mudge (Apr 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ST240 *_
> alright thanks .... do you think that overtraining routine would work for someone like me with a super fast metabolism??  i was thinking of following that exact same routine except subtracting 3 from the number of reps it says , in order to increase the chances of me putting on more mass?



Eat a boatload. I dont think reps has that much to do with it, I like rotating my reps based on how I feel but I attribte diet to more mass/cutting than simply reps that you perform.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Apr 12, 2004)

> How do u know if u have Good genetics?


 You look like me! ha ha  PEACE


----------



## elitist (Apr 12, 2004)

I look at good genetics, as having not just possesing ample mass, but a pretty shape to your muscle bellies, as well as your whole body.....with good genetics...everything ....just flows.


----------

